# Natural Stone Giveaway! $500 value



## jklip13 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hi KKF,

I had this stone up for sale for $500 USD a few weeks ago but I've been motivated to give it away by recent events. 

About a month ago I did one of the dumbest things I could possibly ever do. I left my knife roll on a train. A custom leather roll with 4 knives.. two of them were gifts, and one was a Takeda knife I helped forge at his shop.
I was heartbroken, I called everyone I could and even did the rounds at local pawn shops. I gave up on it after a few weeks
Two days ago I got a call from a guy in the mid-west who bought my knife roll in NYC for 85$!!!!
He was a super nice guy and offered to ship it back to me, he wouldn't even accept my reward money.

So I'm trying to pass on some of the good Karma and give this stone to someone who I hope will love it as much as I do.

Here are the stats on the stone

This huge stone is from the Oochi mine. Not so common to see these stones around, although I think Jon from JKI had some at one point.
It is a pretty mellow, fuzzy feeling stone, if that makes sense.
This is one of the easiest finishing stones I've used for single beveled knives, though I would use something harder for the Ura if you had the option.
The stone weighs 1375g and is 208mm long
I bought this stone in Kyoto a couple years ago, it came from an old woodworking shop that went bankrupt







So here is how you get the stone

Guess my favorite Sushi Neta (thats the part on top of Nigiri, the "topping")
Just post the name of the item (could be fish, vegetable or whatever) as a comment. The first person to guess it right gets the stone!
Easy as that

this is open to anyone at all, vendors to newbies


----------



## Nomo4me (Feb 23, 2016)

ETA: going with mine - octopus


----------



## daveb (Feb 23, 2016)

Albacore of course. Shortest contest ever. Smiley.


----------



## daveb (Feb 23, 2016)

Meant abalone. Damn spell czech.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Feb 23, 2016)

Eel.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Feb 23, 2016)

Uni - gotta be Uni.


----------



## Godslayer (Feb 23, 2016)

Saba :O


----------



## chinacats (Feb 23, 2016)

Congrats on getting the knives back. What a great offer! 

Ikura?


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Feb 23, 2016)

The really great thing is that someone was honest and cool enough to give his roll back. Kind of restores my confidence in humanity. Classy way to maintain your karma by the way.


----------



## XooMG (Feb 23, 2016)

I will guess egg.


----------



## ThEoRy (Feb 23, 2016)

Yellowtail.


----------



## mikedtran (Feb 23, 2016)

Smurfmacaw said:


> The really great thing is that someone was honest and cool enough to give his roll back. Kind of restores my confidence in humanity. Classy way to maintain your karma by the way.



This is super awesome! Really glad you got your knife roll back and great giveaway.

My guess: tamago


----------



## mikedtran (Feb 23, 2016)

XooMG said:


> I will guess egg.



Oh man Robert if you beat me to it... </3 hahahahh


----------



## panda (Feb 23, 2016)

suzuki


----------



## patraleigh (Feb 24, 2016)

bluefin tuna.


----------



## RobinW (Feb 24, 2016)

Salmon?

Thanks foR the giveaway and congrats on getting your roll back!


----------



## J_Style (Feb 24, 2016)

My guess is spot prawn


----------



## jessf (Feb 24, 2016)

Fatty tuna


----------



## glestain (Feb 24, 2016)

Saba?


----------



## ShaggySean (Feb 24, 2016)

Awesome pay it forward. Uni


----------



## ShaggySean (Feb 24, 2016)

Damn missed the first post


----------



## ynot1985 (Feb 24, 2016)

sea bream?


----------



## AC-Bus (Feb 24, 2016)

Great story and idea.
Scallop?


----------



## chefcomesback (Feb 24, 2016)

Hamachi


----------



## dmccurtis (Feb 24, 2016)

Amaebi?


----------



## TurboScooter (Feb 24, 2016)

Anago Edit: someone guessed eel. Are you separating unagi/anago or does eel get to cover both? I think usually people think unagi when they say eel. If eel covers both I'll go with mirugai.

Did the guy at least take the $85 it cost him to buy your roll? That dude deserves a bunch of positive karma.


----------



## Mute-on (Feb 24, 2016)

Uni (Sea urchin)?


----------



## jimbob (Feb 24, 2016)

Gonna throw crab out there.


----------



## Doug (Feb 24, 2016)

Mirugai?


----------



## El Pescador (Feb 24, 2016)

Smoked salmon skin?


----------



## pleue (Feb 24, 2016)

Ika. Great story, my custom leather knife roll my girlfriend hand stitched was stolen and never returned, but replacing my kit led me to this site so there's a silver lining I guess... And she made me a second one


----------



## Rsumner12 (Feb 24, 2016)

Awesome story. Clam?


----------



## dough (Feb 24, 2016)

great story ill guess salmon


----------



## scotchef38 (Feb 24, 2016)

Kingfish


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 24, 2016)

Kohada
Very kind of you Jon


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Feb 24, 2016)

Tobiko


----------



## Asteger (Feb 24, 2016)

Ikura?


----------



## rami_m (Feb 24, 2016)

Mushrooms?


----------



## preizzo (Feb 24, 2016)

Good karma. 
Nice to see that there are still many good human being around. 
Really surprised. 
Congrats &#128516;


----------



## JayGee (Feb 24, 2016)

kappa (cucumber)


----------



## JayGee (Feb 24, 2016)

how did the buyer find you?


----------



## jklip13 (Feb 24, 2016)

TurboScooter said:


> Anago Edit: someone guessed eel. Are you separating unagi/anago or does eel get to cover both? I think usually people think unagi when they say eel. If eel covers both I'll go with mirugai.
> 
> Did the guy at least take the $85 it cost him to buy your roll? That dude deserves a bunch of positive karma.



Yeah thankfully he let me cover all of his costs. I'm waiting for he bag in the mail, I won't count my chickens before they hatch through. 
As for the eel I consider Anago and Unagi different, they're not the same fish after all


----------



## jklip13 (Feb 24, 2016)

JayGee said:


> how did the buyer find you?



I put up a craigslist add and he must have seen it


----------



## TurboScooter (Feb 24, 2016)

jklip13 said:


> Yeah thankfully he let me cover all of his costs. *I'm waiting for he bag in the mail, I won't count my chickens before they hatch through*.
> As for the eel I consider Anago and Unagi different, they're not the same fish after all



:eek2: So, um, put up this thread after you get your knife bag back and intact! (><) Holy moly, now that you've said that even I'm sweatin'. ullhair: Maybe this thread will count as proactive good karma and surely your roll and its contents will return to you safe and sound. :crossfingers:


----------



## Dardeau (Feb 24, 2016)

I hope everything is safe, that's a stressful situation.

I don't know a ton about traditional neta so I'll go with one I like: snapper


----------



## toddnmd (Feb 24, 2016)

I was gonna guess flying fish roe, but Mucho beat me to it.

So, next choice is: Shirako. Sperms sacs of the cod fish.

And thanks for a very generous offer to share your good fortune!

Reason for edit: remembering my manners


----------



## Zweber12 (Feb 24, 2016)

anago? Great to hear this story; glad that this still happens in this day and age!


----------



## Bill13 (Feb 24, 2016)

Ika???


----------



## brianh (Feb 24, 2016)

Sea urchin roe.


----------



## strumke (Feb 24, 2016)

Monkfish Liver


----------



## Asteger (Feb 24, 2016)

Well, I'd never turn down a bit avocado.... Not traditional, though


----------



## alterwisser (Feb 24, 2016)

Nutella?


----------



## easy13 (Feb 24, 2016)

Iwashi


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm surprised none of our friends from down under haven't said Vegemite yet :hungry:


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Feb 24, 2016)

Kuruma-ebi?


----------



## panda (Feb 24, 2016)

hirame


----------



## glestain (Feb 24, 2016)

Sesame


----------



## DeepCSweede (Feb 24, 2016)

Snapper (Kurodai)


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (Feb 24, 2016)

Otoro


----------



## Dardeau (Feb 24, 2016)

DCS, if we both get it we can split custody


----------



## ynot1985 (Feb 24, 2016)

Smurfmacaw said:


> I'm surprised none of our friends from down under haven't said Vegemite yet :hungry:



vegemite is gross. end of story


----------



## ctrippy1 (Feb 24, 2016)

I'm guessing nori. I love it.


----------



## JayGee (Feb 24, 2016)

Vegemite is yum! Would be quite the experimental sushi.


----------



## b2kk258 (Feb 24, 2016)

Otoro!


----------



## jklip13 (Feb 24, 2016)

Alright guys, one of you has got it! No use posting further!


----------



## jklip13 (Feb 24, 2016)




----------



## dough (Feb 24, 2016)

haha fun game non-the-less congrats to whoever picked shad also mostly glad you got your stuff back


----------



## Asteger (Feb 24, 2016)

An amazing present for Huw on his birthday!



jklip13 said:


> View attachment 30852


----------



## rami_m (Feb 24, 2016)

Asteger said:


> An amazing present for Huw on his birthday!



Beat me to it


----------



## Asteger (Feb 24, 2016)

rami_m said:


> Beat me to it



He beat us all to it!


----------



## rami_m (Feb 24, 2016)

Asteger said:


> He beat us all to it!



True, but I meant you congratulating Huw.


----------



## Asteger (Feb 24, 2016)

rami_m said:


> True, but I meant you congratulating Huw.



I know, I know. Just being playful. Huw's fish knowledge pays off again


----------



## Dardeau (Feb 24, 2016)

Congrats Huw. I only think of shad in terms of roe, usually with eggs


----------



## ShaggySean (Feb 24, 2016)

Congrats


----------



## chinacats (Feb 24, 2016)

Congrats Huw! 

Now I'll have to eat some Kohada next round of sushi.


----------



## Smurfmacaw (Feb 24, 2016)

Shad?? Ewwww. Lol.


----------



## jklip13 (Feb 24, 2016)

Smurfmacaw said:


> Shad?? Ewwww. Lol.



its the best, lightly pickled and oily


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks Jon!!! 

I think this is the first thing I ever won 

Looking forward to trying it out


----------



## jklip13 (Feb 25, 2016)

I hope you enjoy it!


----------



## Asteger (Feb 25, 2016)

Von blewitt said:


> I think this is the first thing I ever won



Umm, didn't you win a few chefs hats or something too?  (Sorry, as I don't know the Oz-award)


----------



## Dardeau (Feb 25, 2016)

Earned. Along with all the cooks and and everyone else that works with him. 

And I'd like to see some pictures of the finish it leaves.


----------



## Von blewitt (Feb 25, 2016)

Asteger said:


> Umm, didn't you win a few chefs hats or something too?  (Sorry, as I don't know the Oz-award)






Dardeau said:


> Earned. Along with all the cooks and and everyone else that works with him.
> 
> And I'd like to see some pictures of the finish it leaves.



Yeah, I like to think they were earned rather than won haha

I'll definately post some pics once I've given it a go.


----------



## Asteger (Feb 25, 2016)

Von blewitt said:


> Yeah, I like to think they were earned rather than won haha I'll definately post some pics once I've given it a go.





And yes, please do! J and I nearly traded for this one so I'm curious. Actually, I imagine with you and your multiple fish slicers, this stone could be a great fit. Somehow the stars aligned in the right way.


----------



## rami_m (Feb 25, 2016)

Von blewitt said:


> Yeah, I like to think they were earned rather than won haha
> 
> I'll definately post some pics once I've given it a go.



Definitely agree. I think we are over due for a visit.


----------



## jklip13 (Feb 26, 2016)

The stone is heading out tomorrow! It's gonna be a long trip to Australia


----------



## Asteger (Feb 26, 2016)

jklip13 said:


> The stone is heading out tomorrow! It's gonna be a long trip to Australia



J, just don't leave the thing on the train on your way to the post office, okay? :tease:


----------



## jklip13 (Feb 26, 2016)

who knows, I might, along with my last brain cells


----------



## brooksie967 (Feb 26, 2016)

Jon that's a pretty admirable thing to do! Glad you got your knives back! You never told me that happened! Hopefully the new owner is happy with that stone (i know i would be!)


----------



## jklip13 (Feb 27, 2016)

brooksie967 said:


> Jon that's a pretty admirable thing to do! Glad you got your knives back! You never told me that happened! Hopefully the new owner is happy with that stone (i know i would be!)



Yeah I was super embarrassed... sorry


----------



## Asteger (Feb 27, 2016)

jklip13 said:


> Yeah I was super embarrassed... sorry



Don't worry about it. Only the 3 of us know about it now.&#128540;


----------



## brainsausage (Feb 28, 2016)

Edit. 

My browser was acting wonky.


----------



## jklip13 (Mar 6, 2016)

Well looks like I got scammed, knives still at large!


----------



## cheflarge (Mar 6, 2016)

You have got to be kidding me!?!?!?


----------



## Asteger (Mar 6, 2016)

jklip13 said:


> Well looks like I got scammed, knives still at large!



Huh? Wha... you mean someone claimed to have them, you sent a bit of $ for shipping and... ?


----------



## mikedtran (Mar 6, 2016)

jklip13 said:


> Well looks like I got scammed, knives still at large!



Oh no, that is terrible to hear =(


----------



## jklip13 (Mar 6, 2016)

Yup


----------



## Asteger (Mar 6, 2016)

Very sorry to hear that, Jon


----------



## jklip13 (Mar 6, 2016)

Thanks guys


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Mar 6, 2016)

It's disgusting to think the there are people who would do such a thing. Do you have any recourse at all? If you have a #, PayPal address or other contact info for the guy who "bought" them, could you file a police report for fraud/mischief? They probably wouldn't take it seriously for the dollar value of the shipping, but the fact he made contact with you almost points to that he may know something and is trying to F with you. Maybe he'd get scared and talk. Or else he's an internet troll. Either way this really sucks, is sounds like these knives have some sentimental value attached as well.


----------



## alterwisser (Mar 6, 2016)

jklip13 said:


> Thanks guys



I don't have the greatest of knives to spare, but if you let me know what you need the most I'll take a look and see what I could send you as a long time loaner...!


----------



## jklip13 (Mar 6, 2016)

That's so generous of you, I'm lucky to still have knives and not be out something I needed for work. I really appreciate it though


----------



## alterwisser (Mar 6, 2016)

jklip13 said:


> That's so generous of you, I'm lucky to still have knives and not be out something I needed for work. I really appreciate it though



Great! Still sucks...


----------



## Marcelo Amaral (Mar 12, 2016)

Sorry about that. Never occurred to me such thing would happen.


----------



## Dardeau (Mar 12, 2016)

What an *******. 

You never know, a buddy of mine had his bike stolen in a home burglary. About five years later it came back to him, in good shape, with the same tires it had on when it was stolen. Maybe you'll get lucky.


----------



## jklip13 (Mar 12, 2016)

Thanks for the positive energy, I hope so


----------



## brooksie967 (Mar 13, 2016)

Guys, Jon is actually one of the nicest guys I've had the pleasure of meeting. We met through his job but have become friends and we actually got a chance to meet up and grab lunch one year while I was visiting family in Toronto. I feel absolutely terrible that this has happened to him. 

Jon you've got great karma, I hope that you'll get your stuff back.


----------



## Mute-on (Mar 13, 2016)

***!? :viking:

You've earned a double dose of good karma, Jon. It'll be coming around. 

As for the scammer, he'll get his, too. The knife gods will take care of that. I'm thinking a few severed fingers ... @$$ hole!


----------



## jklip13 (Mar 13, 2016)

Thank you Jeremy and Mute-on, really appreciate the kind words


----------



## Mute-on (Mar 13, 2016)

You're welcome :thumbsup:


----------



## Francesco_Muci (Oct 23, 2016)

I lost my fave guitar case like that. Not that it is by any mean comparable, my case was empty...

You have all my sympathy. If I had any knife ready, I would send one to you...


----------



## marmozet (Jan 29, 2017)

hmm I'm going with my favourite Salmon, I particlarly like Aburi Salmon (smokey and done very rare).


----------



## StonedEdge (Apr 7, 2017)

My guess would be uni


----------



## jklip13 (Apr 7, 2017)

StonedEdge said:


> My guess would be uni



Good guess, but this finished last year unfortunately


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 29, 2018)

jklip13 said:


> Hi KKF,
> 
> I had this stone up for sale for $500 USD a few weeks ago but I've been motivated to give it away by recent events.
> 
> ...



Dude that is So Crazy!!! Its such a small world and even though theres a lot of evil, theres a lot more Good People out there! Talk about DIVINE PROVIDENCE! So glad you got your knives back, and very generous and kind of you to give that stone away. This is what its all about, I also love that the guy was so honorable he wouldnt even accept your reward money!


----------



## Badgertooth (May 29, 2018)

Erm... keep reading


----------



## niwaki-boy (May 29, 2018)

Badgertooth said:


> Erm... keep reading



yup gotta get to this page before you go to this page

J if your reading ..really enjoying those stones!!


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 29, 2018)

Badgertooth said:


> Erm... keep reading



Holy **** that is so ****** up!!!


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 29, 2018)

niwaki-boy said:


> yup gotta get to this page before you go to this page
> 
> J if your reading ..really enjoying those stones!!



I had no idea so messed up!


----------



## TEWNCfarms (May 29, 2018)

jklip13 said:


> Good guess, but this finished last year unfortunately



Man Im so sorry about all of it! Youll find them one day! Did you send the money on PayPal? Id report him and st least get that shipping money back. I really had high hopes but looks like there still is more pieces of **** out there than I thought! Did you already send the stone too?!


----------



## marmozet (May 31, 2018)

Beautiful story I hope the Karma passes on.

Prawn / shrimp?


----------



## Chefjamesbarrett (Jul 10, 2018)

jklip13 said:


> Hi KKF,
> 
> I had this stone up for sale for $500 USD a few weeks ago but I've been motivated to give it away by recent events.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chefjamesbarrett (Jul 10, 2018)

Torro


----------



## Jville (Jul 12, 2018)

Yellow fin tuna


----------



## Jville (Jul 12, 2018)

Spam or canned, ham


----------



## ecchef (Jul 14, 2018)

Spam? Which variety?


----------



## Migraine (Jul 14, 2018)

It's a trick question, you don't like sushi.


----------



## SeattleBen (Jul 26, 2018)

I'm not guessing but that's incredibly lucky and generous. I'm very happy for you.


----------



## Pikehaus (May 1, 2022)

Tamago


----------



## EricEricEric (May 1, 2022)

That’s such a great story, damn $85?!!! I hate thiefs so much especially politicians 

Hope a noob wins


----------



## HumbleHomeCook (May 1, 2022)

EricEricEric said:


> That’s such a great story, damn $85?!!! I hate thiefs so much especially politicians
> 
> Hope a noob wins



Auction closed over six years ago and sadly, the OP posted that he got scammed. So he lost his knives and then got scammed out of money. Seems he still sent the stone though so I reckon the OP is actually the great story!


----------

